# het burmese python



## JK3ITH °_• (Aug 3, 2011)

If i had a 100% het burm would all of its young be albino or just some, also, if i had a 100% albino 66% granite, would they all be granite, or all be albino, or would there be some of one and some of the other?
Thanks


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

I don't know the burm morphs... but...

Usually when something has a percentage next to the het, that means the trait is recessive. And that in turn means that the animal LOOKS normal, but has, or potentially has, a single copy of the aberrant gene.

So, an animal that is 100% het albino is for sure carrying 1 gene for amelanism. If you breed it to an animal that is not an albino, or not het for albino, you will get NO visual albinos. And because each parent contributes one copy of the gene, and the het can contribute EITHER a normal gene OR an albino gene, only half the babies (statistically) will be het albino. The other half will be completely normal. And you won't be able to tell which is which. Those babies would then be listed at 50% het albino.

If you bred your het albino to another het albino, the punnet square fun begins. 

As stated, each parent offers 1 gene, but the parents have 2 genes to "choose" from. It's not the standard notation, but I find this easier to use, so lets use N for a 'normal' copy of the gene, and a for the mutant gene of amelanism.

A normal animal would thus read as NN. Both copies in that location are normal wild-type. Non-mutants.
A het animal would thus read as Na. One copy is the normal gene, one is the mutant gene, and the animal is visually normal.
A homozygous, visual albino would thus read as aa. Both copies in that location are mutations, resulting in a visible change to the animal.

So if you breed Na to Na, these are the possible outcomes as would appear in the punnet square:

NN Na

Na aa


One out of the four potential combinations is a visual albino. Two are hets. One is completely normal. This means that (statistically) if you have a clutch of 16 eggs, you should have 4 visual albino babies. 

Now, if we remove the visual albino, we're left with three genetic options. Two of those three options are het, one is not. This means that 2/3, or 66% of the visually normal babies are carrying the gene for amelanism. So each baby has a 66% chance of being one of the babies that are het.

If you breed your het (Na) to an albino (aa), the punnet square will look different. The result will be thus:

Na Na

aa aa


Half the babies will be visual albinos, and the visually normal babies will all be 100% het for the gene, as the albino parent has no option other than an amel gene for contribution.


So, if you breed an animal listed as 66% het, you're going to want to get either a definite het or a visual to test the possible het genetically to see if they actually carry that gene.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Normal HET Albino X Albino Poss-HET Granite = .

Normal HET Albino/Poss-HET Granite.
Albino Poss-HET Granite.

You'll have to prove the Granite out, By breeding to a Burm expressing or carrying the Granite trait.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

JK3ITH °_• said:


> If i had a 100% het burm would all of its young be albino or just some,


bred to a normal = no albinos at all
bred to another 100% albino = approx 25% of litter will be albino
bred to an albino = approx 50% of litter will be albino





JK3ITH °_• said:


> also, if i had a 100% albino 66% granite, would they all be granite, or all be albino, or would there be some of one and some of the other?
> Thanks


to normal = no albinos or granites


to get visual albinos you need to breed it to something that is het albino or visual albino

The animal only has a 66% chance of being het granite. You would need to breed it to a visual granite or a 100% het granite to prove it out.


----------



## JK3ITH °_• (Aug 3, 2011)

Sorry for the late reply, thanks everyone you have really helped me out


----------

